# sp. 44 females take fry back in?



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)

So I have seen females release their fry before with other species. I have only seen the female (of a different species) take them back in to protect in a documentary. I have never witnessed any of my Malawi haps peacocks or Mbuna do this. Is this something that only certain species do? Do all Victorians do this? I do not strip females. I usually only remove the female after they release the fry. But with this one the second I noticed the fry and went for a net she scooped them all back up. I snuck up a few minutes later and she re released them but the second she notices me she takes them all back in. How long will she do this? When can or should I remove her? This is a really neat maternal instinct to watch but is new to me any advice or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It's usual in vics haps to take the fry in mouth, it's a parental care, it varies with species, some giving cares for about three weeks, some only few days.
xris


----------

